# Im located in United Arab Emirates and I like to become a Freemason. Do u have a lodge here in UAE.



## ramir guinto (Mar 4, 2021)

I am an ordinary man who wants to apply to become a freemason. Pls advice if there is lodge here in U.A.E.


----------



## Winter (Mar 4, 2021)

ramir guinto said:


> I am an ordinary man who wants to apply to become a freemason. Pls advice if there is lodge here in U.A.E.



Sorry,  There are no regular Lodges in UAE for residents here to join.  You would have to move to a country that allows Freemasonry.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 5, 2021)

ramir guinto said:


> I am an ordinary man who wants to apply to become a freemason. Pls advice if there is lodge here in U.A.E.


It is only possible to become a Freemason if you live in a country where there are Lodges of Freemasons for you to join. There are no Masonic Lodges in the UAE.


----------

